# Life-Cycle Costing -



## ahmed_2006 (26 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء _ هذا الكتاب رائع جداً بخصوص التسعير مع عمل حساب للمخاطر

وهو بعنوان :

*Life-Cycle Costing - Using Activity-Based Costing And Monte Carlo Methods To Manage Future Costs And Risks* ED : 2003






لاتنسونا من الدعوات الصالحة ولردودكم الجميلة أثر كبير في استمراري بالمزيد...

للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/107224132/7ab2b739/John_Wiley__Sons_Life-Cycle_Co.html?s=1


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي Ahmed _2006


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للزميل احمد،فهذا الكتاب من الكتب المفيدة جدا
تحياتي لكم


----------



## ahmed_2006 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميلة ... وان شاء الله المزيد



​:77::77::77::77:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد بن عايض (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## ahmed_2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

و جزاكم الله خيراً و شكراً على المرور


----------



## tarekms45 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## seeker (18 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم على مجهوداتك


----------



## bjalil (25 فبراير 2012)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## taiscer (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

